# Charge degradation



## Horrible (Sep 15, 2019)

My model s has been sitting in the garage for seven days un plugged.
It started at 217 mi shown for a charge.
Everything is turned off.
It now shows 198 mi for a charge.
Is this about normal?


----------



## W.W. (Jan 26, 2019)

Horrible said:


> My model s has been sitting in the garage for seven days un plugged.
> It started at 217 mi shown for a charge.
> Everything is turned off.
> It now shows 198 mi for a charge.
> Is this about normal?


Do you have any third party apps on like Tezlab or Teslafi? These can cause losses in cars sitting. The weather can play a role as the pack is kept from getting too hot or too cold.

If you check it on the app now and then it wakes up everytime you do that therefore using battery as well.

Sentry Mode on? Cabin Overheat protection?

As you can see there are alot of reasons this could be happening.

With all that said, I wouldnt call those losses unacceptable really. Thats just over 1% a day . If you are putting it away for several days if at all possible have it plugged into a 120 plug to maintain battery levels.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@Horrible your reported drain is an average of 2.7 miles/day. I don't see the year of your S so don't know your rated range, but this should be a good bit less than 1%, which is what the owners manual says to expect. (Please excuse that below is taken from model 3. Exact same words are in all Tesla manuals.)









Nevertheless I am wondering if this is a change from what you've previously experienced? Some are reporting increased drain with 2020.48.30. I've noticed both of my cars awake more often, but I have not had any increased drain.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Horrible said:


> My model s has been sitting in the garage for seven days un plugged.
> It started at 217 mi shown for a charge.
> Everything is turned off.
> It now shows 198 mi for a charge.
> Is this about normal?


Perfectly normal, a couple of miles per day is fine. Also, the temperatures may play into it a little bit.


----------

